# How do you switch audio in PIP on HR34?



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

Is there one of those awesome tips and techniques documents anyone on DBS has assembled for the HR34? Just got one, and by my question you can see I need help:lol:

The technician did not give me any type of overview before he left, there was no manual or documentation, so I'm just winging it. Most of it seems the same, since I have had the HR20 for almost 5 years, but I'm sure there are some neat new tricks I don't even know about.

Also, what is supposed to happen on a cinema connection kit install? I had my HR20 connected by ethernet to a wireless game adapter, and it now seems the HR34 has the same ethernet cable going into the same wireless game adapter. No changes to connections on the wireless router, etc. Seems the same to me, but I'm sure I'm missing something, like something to do with DECA or whatever. Anyone with patience who cares to explain would be much appreciated! Just wondering what that $99 is for.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Hit down arrow.

CCK does nothing but allows you to download On Demand. Has nothing to do with Multiroom video


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You can't just switch audio. Hitting the down arrow will switch the PIP windows, but you can't just switch audio.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

OK, like double play. I was thinking like on the Sunday Ticket mix screen you can move from box to box to switch the audio from game to game. Thanks.


----------

